# Trauma, Dissociation, and Disorganized Attachment



## S O L A R I S

*Trauma, Dissociation, and Disorganized Attachment: Three Strands of a Single Braid

Giovanni Liotti, M.D.1*
*
http://www.empty-memories.nl/science/Liotti_Trauma_Attachment.pdf*

"The aim of this paper is to familiarize the reader with research findings and theoretical perspectives that suggest that disorganized attachment plays a central role in trauma-related disorders. It is proposed that the propensity to react to traumatic events with dissociation is related to disorganization of early attachment and its developmental sequelae. This conceptual framework has deep implications for the psychotherapeutic treatment of dissociative disorders"

-----------------------

I found this article really interesting to read, it seems to dissect dissociation into its root causes. It was somewhat hard to understand, but I felt like I understood what is meant to put through. Its about 30 pages, Highly suggested. Something that seems more scientific for a change!


----------

